# My first CTS Field test. Did I do it right?



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello all, 
Does doing the CTS field test indoors on a trainer give usable results? I did the test yesterday and my highest avg. was 162. I don't think I did the test right. I did a three mile ride which took me 8:34 min to do. The road was mostly flat untill the last .40 mile which is up a small hill. 
Over the winter I was doing tempo rides on the trainer where I was holding 166bpm. for 10 min.
I wanted to try the test again on the trainer. Has anybody found that this gives doing the test in doors gives the same results?


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

I had the opposite effect - lower HR on the trainer. I think I just get more motivated on the road. but, knowing that I was falling short on the trainer, I was able to go harder and come within the range I did on the road. So, yeah, I think using a trainer is a viable way of doing the field test. Maybe there was some other variable that affected your HR like lack of rest, fatigue, temperature etc.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

I been looking at the ride map, it's mosty flat with a -1 grade hill in the beginning then +1,+2 grade hills along the course. The end is a +3 grade hill. I think I didn't keep up with the gear changes. A few point a saw my cadence up at 110 rpm. I also rode over to the road of the test. It was a 50 min ride. I was thinking this would have me warmed up. 
I will try again on tuesday on the trainer to see what I come up with.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine came in at 187 on a trainer.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Inside most people will find their heart rate a little higher than it is outside. Even with a fan or multiple fans blowing on your body you still overheat more indoors. Plus outside perceived exertion is usually lower than when training indoors. 

If you test indoors continue testing indoors. Don't test inside a few times then test outside. Choose one and stick with it. The reason for this is minimizing change. Even though it's mentally easier to hammer your legs off outside testing indoors is more consistent. No wind.. no changing terrain... no cars.. or dogs.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you, tomorrow I will try it indoors and see what I come up with. Will the heart rate numbers be ok for training or will the test value be too high that I would be training at the wrong zones when riding outdoors?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Variability in heart rate from day to day and workout to workout make heart rate zones more of a guide than a strict zone. Just make sure you test the same every time. Same tire pressure.. same gear... same everything. Minimize the external stuff so your effort is what matters. Keep yourself cool with a couple fans and go at it. Don't get stuck on the numbers though. 

Your heart isn't going to change very much.. 160bpm is the same inside as it is outside..A few beats up or down won't change anything really.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Guys thanks for all the input. I finding out that training for the first time is a big learning curve. I'll see what I come up with tomorrow. I find this test easier to do indoors because it's a more control setting.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok just did the test on the trainer, I got first run 183 bpm max, 176 bpm avg. On the second run 171 bpm max, 161 bpm avg. I gave myself a 10 min recovery between efforts but I never felt as if I gave my all on the second try. I was still feeling fatigue from the first effort. I'll try again in a few weeks and see if this improves.


----------

